
Show HN: Mind Maps with org - HaoZeke
https://github.com/theodorewiles/org-mind-map
======
lainga
This has very comprehensive options. I can see using this. I know you support
links under org headings, but is plaintext under headings included or ignored?

~~~
theodorewiles
I believe it's ignored

------
mark_l_watson
That is a great idea. On macOS, Preview can be left open on the generated file
so quick edits/view graph work flow should be easy. A little off topic, but
org-mode has changed the way I handle notes at work and also at home for my
own stuff.

~~~
theodorewiles
thanks!

------
theodorewiles
Original author here - although a lot of changes have been merged in! Glad to
see people like this one.

